# My 9 week old German Shepherd puppy has Parvo



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay, I'm going to try and keep this brief. Early December our Labrador died at a good old age of 14. We decided to get another German Shepherd puppy (we already have a black, long haired GSD who is 9 named Harmony) we named our new pup Eloise. She was beautiful, energetic and we all loved her. After 3 days she got very ill, vomiting , diarrhea. I read up on parvo so knew we had to take her to the vets. We took her 4 times in the space of a week, and every time they said she didn't have parvo (she had no temperature and no blood in poo) unfortunately she died suddenly, and we were heartbroken. We rang the vets a while later and asked if it was safe to get another puppy, they said it was as they were sure Eloise didn't have parvo.

Fast forward, we now have a beautiful German Shepherd puppy named Serenity. Energetic, playful, beautiful. And then it happened, she showed the same systems as Eloise did. I noticed this and rushed her straight to an emergency veterinary hospital who said she did in fact have parvo. Heartbroken doesn't even describe how we feel.

She has been there for a day now (brought her yesterday night at 11:30) has been on antibiotics and had a plasma transfusion. The vets say they're keeping her for a minimum of 3 days.

I'm not quite sure why I'm writing this, but stories of encouragement of dogs who have survived with parvo would be lovely.

I can't believe this is happening, this Christmas has been horrible.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh. I can't imagine, especially since we have had our pup for only 6 days. My heartfelt sympathies go out to you and your family. 

This almost has to be environmental. Where is she going potty?


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I've never had a dog with Parvo, but I'll be sending prayers out for your Pup. 

Jelpy


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Sp00ks said:


> Oh my gosh. I can't imagine, especially since we have had our pup for only 6 days. My heartfelt sympathies go out to you and your family.
> 
> This almost has to be environmental. Where is she going potty?


She was going inside the house (was trying to potty train her) and when we caught her in the act we took her into the back garden on the patio where she had her own little 'doggy exercise area.' We didn't allow her to go on the grass incase she ate any of the fox poo.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Our Daisy had parvo as a puppy. not as young as your Serenity though. It itook three days but after plasma and blood she came through it. My prayers and thoughts are w/ you . There is alot more they know about parvo in the 14 years since Daisy had it.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My boy had parvo at 8 weeks old. Spent 5 days at the vets. He's now a perfectly healthy, huge, 85 lbs, GSD male that doesn't take crap from anything. I know its rough, but each day that goes by is a good sign. Once they can make it 3-4 days its a great sign. Still could go bad, but generally at that point the dog will pull through.

I strongly suggest spraying your whole house down with a bleach solution. 1 cap to 1 gallon of water is what the suggested solution is. Bleach is the only thing that kills parvo.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

hang in there, your pup will be home soon.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Someone had mentioned a bleach solution, thats a great idea, i would clean everything with a bleach mix before she comes home. I feel terrible for you, i hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

abigailcichosz said:


> Okay, I'm going to try and keep this brief. Early December our Labrador died at a good old age of 14. We decided to get another German Shepherd puppy (we already have a black, long haired GSD who is 9 named Harmony) we named our new pup Eloise. She was beautiful, energetic and we all loved her. After 3 days she got very ill, vomiting , diarrhea. I read up on parvo so knew we had to take her to the vets. We took her 4 times in the space of a week, and every time they said she didn't have parvo (she had no temperature and no blood in poo) unfortunately she died suddenly, and we were heartbroken. We rang the vets a while later and asked if it was safe to get another puppy, they said it was as they were sure Eloise didn't have parvo.
> 
> Fast forward, we now have a beautiful German Shepherd puppy named Serenity. Energetic, playful, beautiful. And then it happened, she showed the same systems as Eloise did. I noticed this and rushed her straight to an emergency veterinary hospital who said she did in fact have parvo. Heartbroken doesn't even describe how we feel.
> 
> ...


Parvo stays in the area for a while unless treated. That could be why your puppy got it. I am very sorry you are going through this: (

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Parvo stays in the area for a while unless treated. That could be why your puppy got it. I am very sorry you are going through this: (
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

We should hopefully be going to visit her tomorrow, so will post an update.

The vet did ring earlier to say she is very ravenous and trying to eat everything in sight, so they've had to make her wear the cone of shame.

All we can do is hope for the best, she's a fighter.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GSDlover143 said:


> Parvo stays in the area for a while unless treated. That could be why your puppy got it. I am very sorry you are going through this: (
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We limed our yard after Daisy was diagnosed to kill the virus that would be present. Used a bleach solution to clean everything and we threw out her soft toyslike her teddy bear.our fear was the next young dog we brought home.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

abigailcichosz said:


> We should hopefully be going to visit her tomorrow, so will post an update.
> 
> The vet did ring earlier to say she is very ravenous and trying to eat everything in sight, so they've had to make her wear the cone of shame.
> 
> All we can do is hope for the best, she's a fighter.


This is a wonderful sign. Watch your older dog because parvo is most likely to occur in younger and older dogs, depending on the strain. It stays put for 6 months to a year, bleach helps get rid of it, but I'm not sure it completely gets rid of it. Hope to have a positive update after your visit!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

abigailcichosz said:


> We should hopefully be going to visit her tomorrow, so will post an update.
> 
> The vet did ring earlier to say she is very ravenous and trying to eat everything in sight, so they've had to make her wear the cone of shame.
> 
> All we can do is hope for the best, she's a fighter.



This is good news. So sorry to here about your puppy,. It sounds like you caught it earlier enough. Sending best wishes your way.


----------



## Mishka&Milo (Jan 4, 2014)

View attachment 160050


My puppy coda had parvo about a year ago. She went into my backyard where I had heard some stray dogs a few days before. I hated myself for not thinking anything about it, and just letting her go out there. There were nights of sleeping on the floor and monitoring her vital signs. Nights of giving her pedilyte through a syringe. But she pulled through. After what we endured together, we have a stronger relationship. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry - it's such a nasty/tricky virus! For what it's worth, though, I know 2 puppies (different litters, different breeds, same rescue) that both made it through parvo and are healthy and thriving now! Best wishes!


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Buy a garden type sprayer that attaches to the end of a hose. Spray EVERYTHING with a bleach solution and make it as strong as you can stand it. When we have a parvo case at the shelter we spray everything with a strong bleach solution. You need to smell that bleach. We have even sprayed the play yard before. It might kill some grass and might not even help but I am very parvo paranoid. You can buy some vet-use stuff like parvocide to use. Ask your vet if he has anything to recommend.

Had your baby just recently been vaccinated?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Stronger bleach solution is NOT the answer. A too strong solution causes the virus to close up to protect itself. Use only the recommended ratio to dilute the bleach. 

They used to have you step in a bleach solution before you entered the vets if your yard had been exposed to parvo. It might be a good idea to treat your shoes, too, after you treat your yard. BUT maybe since your pup already has it she will gain immunity and this won't matter unless you bring another pup in.

I'd let the original vet who denied that your earlier pup had parvo know about this. I'm not sure I would be especially soft spoken either.

Here's hoping for the best for this puppy.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I help at a rescue we had 3 little feral pups come in with parvo. All three survived. 

Here is a 
picture of one of them taken a short time ago. See how well she is doing.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

How'z your pup doing today?

jelpy


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

We went to see her today, she's....ok

Vet said she's not out of the clear yet, the next 48 hours are going to be crucial, but they have given her more drugs, one called albumin because her levels are very low.

The vet said she has put on weight there, so that's good and she hasn't been sick any more, she still has diarrhea but now with no blood in it. 

So far the bill has come to over £2000, with more to come.

Will continue to keep you all updated. 

xx


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

I am so sorry this is happening to you and your pup. Keeping you in our thoughts! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Vet called, she's not eating and is very, very quiet.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I hate to hear that. Fingers crossed......


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Best wishes that your pup rallies. I'm so sorry you guys are going through this.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Maybe she's just resting. I'm hoping that fact that she doesn't have blood in her stool anymore is good. Please keep up updated on your baby. 

Jelpy


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

unless you're getting another puppy, getting rid of it isn't going to do anything now. and lots of puppies pull thru, some don't even get that sick, but if they do, keeping IV fluids till they work thru it is critical. Sounds like that is what it is getting. It's not pretty, but if it pulls thru, i'm sure it will be fine. Very sorry you have to go thru this, but Look on the bright side, you won't have to pay for a parvo vaccine


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Continued prayers for your little girl.


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you all for the thoughts and prayers, just waiting from a call from the vet to see how she has been over night.

Keep praying for her.

xx


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

Very sorry to hear about your puppy troubles. I hope she pulls through. We are bringing home a new puppy in 3 weeks, never seen Parvo in one of our dogs, fingers crossed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Sometimes they have to get worse before better. It's a very weird virus, because it hits so hard. Even though there is some aftercare, the difference in lethargy and not wanting to eat seems to go away and then all of the sudden they want to eat and play like nothing. Sending prayers:hug:


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

We went to see her today. She is still not eating and is on a drip. She doesn't move at all, we were allowed to stay with her for 20 minutes, and when we headed for the door she got up out of her cage and tried to follow us (she can't walk very well now.) 

We've been told so many different things we don't know what to think, the vet that has been looking after her told us a couple of days ago that she needs to get through the next 48 hours and then we'll know whether she'll make it. Another vet came in today and said 72 hours from today, and we have to see if she'll make it through the weekend. He also said that she's in the stage where she has no immunity to anything now, absolutely nothing, so this stage is deadly if she were to pick up an infection.

Going to see her tomorrow aswell.


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

Dang. I am so sorry. Keep the faith.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Sending prayers!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Oh crap! I was hoping to hear good news. It IS good that she is still trying. I'm pulling for her.


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Vet just called, wants to give her another plasma transfusion as her albumin levels are low again.

Price so far £4,200


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks for the update, still hoping for the best.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

How is the pup today? Any Better?

Jelpy


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Sending the best thoughts I can that your pup rallies and gets to come home to you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Any updates? Still thinking about you and praying things are better today.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yes hope he is doing better.


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

No more blood in diarreah, wont eat on her own, keeps being sick, none of the vets will give us a straight answer, she's very depressed and cant even hold her own head up..

It's so hard not to want to give up.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

abigailcichosz said:


> No more blood in diarreah, wont eat on her own, keeps being sick, none of the vets will give us a straight answer, she's very depressed and cant even hold her own head up..
> 
> It's so hard not to want to give up.


What do you mean keeps being sick? What are they trying to feed? Is IV with fluids and any antibiotics still going?


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

llombardo said:


> What do you mean keeps being sick? What are they trying to feed? Is IV with fluids and any antibiotics still going?


They had her on a food drip but she pulled it out, so now they're trying to syringe feed her.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Will they let you stay with her for awhile? I'm sure they are doing their best but they are dividing attention between all the patients. Maybe if you just spent a few hours babying, holding and trying to feed her it would help the depression. 

Jelpy


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

abigailcichosz said:


> They had her on a food drip but she pulled it out, so now they're trying to syringe feed her.


I'm so sorry to hear this. I got my puppy at nine weeks old and three days later he had signs of parvo. I rushed him to the vet and they admitted after he tested positive. They kept him a week and it was touch and go but he pulled through. I wish the same for you. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Jelpy said:


> Will they let you stay with her for awhile? I'm sure they are doing their best but they are dividing attention between all the patients. Maybe if you just spent a few hours babying, holding and trying to feed her it would help the depression.
> 
> Jelpy


We're seriously contemplating taking her home, we have visited her everyday that we are allowed. I feel like there's too many cooks in the kitchen, she's got so many vets looking after her and telling us a load of different things. It's becoming exhausting.

Our other option is to take her and place her in a local vets that we have been with for years. It's like 10 minutes down the road, so we'll be able to see her every morning before work or even after work. The vets she's in now only let's us stay for 20 minutes or so.
x


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she may do better at home, I'm obviously not a vet, but she may be less stressed in familiar surroundings, or as you say the other alternative is your local vet..

Keeping fingers crossed she gets better


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

abigailcichosz said:


> We're seriously contemplating taking her home, we have visited her everyday that we are allowed. I feel like there's too many cooks in the kitchen, she's got so many vets looking after her and telling us a load of different things. It's becoming exhausting.
> 
> Our other option is to take her and place her in a local vets that we have been with for years. It's like 10 minutes down the road, so we'll be able to see her every morning before work or even after work. The vets she's in now only let's us stay for 20 minutes or so.
> x


I like your other option. I tend to think that if she was strong enough to pull out the IV then she is feeling somewhat better. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Continued prayer for your precious pup.


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Downfall with Parvo is that it has up and down periods. They do well and are feeling better, then they can crash just as easily. It all depends on where the white cell count is at the time they start up treatment. The virus is pretty nasty, it hits dividing cells in the bone marrow first before going to the small intestine where it basically destroys the lining of the gut (hence the bloody diarrhea) but 70% of your immune system lies in your gut. With a naive system like a puppy has, it really takes everything away from them. It can be really touch and go. Some do really well and others will persist for some time in sickness. Some sadly succumb to it.

Have they talked with you about doing a plasma transfusion? Some of the cases we have that are really down in the dumps we have managed to help get them going again by giving them plasma, which is full of the proteins they are losing and antibodies of adult dogs who have strong immunity toward that virus. I am not sure if where you are or the other clinic have access, but it wouldn't hurt to ask and see what they think.

Our usual for these guys is fluids (with possibly KCl or Dextrose added in), antibiotics and pain medication (they definitely are poor little hurting babies!). Some times we have to use colloid fluids and plasma as I said. 

Hopefully you guys can figure something out. :/ I know it can be hectic at the ER clinic I work at since we have different vets on every night, during the day, and also interns who help with everything, but I know as being part of the nursing staff once, those little guys often require special care and they should have a dedicated nurse to prevent the disease from getting spread unwittingly to other patients in the hospital. There was one night I only got about a half hour break from that room between two puppies, because one was VERY ill.

Sending good wishes for your little trooper. <3


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Colie, I believe the pup has had several plasma transfusions. Sure hope they help.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

@ abigailcichosz ,

Do you feel she is better off with the other vets? would you feel more comfy if she is closer to home? i think i would feel better if my dog was right down the street from me. Ive been following this thread and my thoughts are with you and her, dont give up though she is struggling to get better and im sure you have such a positive impact on her when she does see you


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Ah okay. I hadn't read through the whole thread and it isn't something that everyone thinks about. Poor kid. I always feel so terrible for these little guys. Last one we had was so sick that I was able to draw blood by myself with her just laying in her bed. That was actually went home and had to come back because she went from climbing the walls to crashing again at home. :/


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

"abby" haven't read the "middle' of this thread, but imho, transferring your pup would not be a good idea. too many things can happen during transport.


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay, Serenity has blood clotting and blood bruising. The vet gave her a chemotherapy pill, and is currently having a second blood transfusion from a donor dog. This is really it, if she makes it in the new 24 hours, our vet said there'll be a good chance she survives. But it really doesn't look good, not good in the slightest. Dread it every time the phone rings.

Please pray, please send all the good vibes her way. This is heartbreaking.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sending our thoughts and prayers to Serenity - she is fighting so hard.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

awe, poor puppy. Positive thoughts going out!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Hope your sweet puppy makes it through.


----------



## stmcfred (Aug 13, 2013)

Poor girl  Hope she makes it through!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

:hug::hugrayers for your pup.

jelpy


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Praying harder than ever!!!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hoping that your pup has a better day tomorrow! So sorry you are going through this!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Ick, poor baby.  Prayers and thoughts for you guys. <3


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

How is little Serenity today? Praying for good news.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

My coworker recently had 2 parvo puppys at 6 weeks. She kept them home and took them to the clinic for an hour each day for extra iv fluids. They both recovered really well with home care. They also had to clean their space daily. Sending wishes for a speedy recovery to your pup <3


----------



## Helios (Aug 29, 2010)

How is the pup doing today? any news?


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Serenity had a blood transfusion yesterday, went to see her today, much brighter, and we managed to feed her some chicken. She was able to hold her head up and licked my face and tried to eat my hair. Was lovely, she even wagged her tail.

However, her Platelet count is severely low, and she is still not producing her own but relying on the blood transfusions ones, which only last a few days. She needs to start creating her own, or we will not have any more options but to make the horrible decisions of....well I don't even want to think of it.

xx


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

abigailcichosz said:


> Serenity had a blood transfusion yesterday, went to see her today, much brighter, and we managed to feed her some chicken. She was able to hold her head up and licked my face and tried to eat my hair. Was lovely, she even wagged her tail.
> 
> However, her Platelet count is severely low, and she is still not producing her own but relying on the blood transfusions ones, which only last a few days. She needs to start creating her own, or we will not have any more options but to make the horrible decisions of....well I don't even want to think of it.
> 
> xx


Why is she not able to create her own? Did the doctor say?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

more good wishes sent to gators wish jar.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OK....Going to get specific. I'm praying that Serenity's little body starts producing platelets.


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Platelet count is up a little bit, as she is producing her own!!

She's eating and drinking, and we shared kissed and hugs today. First time in nearly two weeks I've seen her, well like a puppy again! Negative for parvo now, but her white blood count has dropped.

Keep on praying!
She's a fighter!


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well in my experience the two week thing is key! Our little Boxer girl didn’t make it that long! SO not out of the woods yet by any means but it's looking better!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Continued prayer for healing. Praying God will touch little Serenity and help her body produce everything she needs to be well and thrive. Praying for you and your family for strength to see you through.

Sending big hugs from me and wet sloppy kisses from Natty Boh!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> more good wishes sent to gators wish jar.


 I'll get on that right now.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

"smiley face" to gator


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Serenity is doing really well! Her platelets are normal, along with her red and white blood count.

And, she may even be allowed to come home tomorrow!!

Not sure how to upload pictures on here, but here is a link to a picture I took of her today. xx

http://pic.twitter.com/5oaRutfDCx


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

glad to hear things are on the upswing.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Such awesome news. Thanking God for answered prayer and praying your little girl goes home with you tomorrow. She is precious! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Sounding good.... Keeping her in our thoughts. 

She looks good considering what she has gone through, poor girl.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

wonderful news!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

More pics ASAP!! Really happy to hear this news.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Glad to know your baby pup is better. More pics?


Jelpy


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Yay good to hear!


----------



## rajnish (Jun 19, 2013)

She is so cute... very sweet...hope she recovers completely. ..my wishes
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Glad she's doing better!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

So glad your baby girl is doing better.Continued prayers for a complete recovery. Sounds like she is on her way there.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Just working through this now. So happy to see the situation improving. More positive vibes inbound


----------



## lindadrusilla (Dec 29, 2013)

Glad your baby is getting better. Mine had parvo at 8 weeks as well. 3 days after we brought him home. Hospitalised for a week, on IV Fluids only. Pulled out on first, ate a little then diarrhoea again.. IV for next 5 days and finally allowed home after starting to eat again without diarrhoea. Meanwhile 2 pups passed on at the hospital from parvo due to late admission. 

After discharge only fed bland diet as he continued to shed virus in his poop. Bleach-mopped whole apartment & discarded all toys & bedding. Also bleach-washed all linen & clothes.. 

Fast-forward one year & a month, Magick's all grown & in the pink of health!! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jeyde (Jan 17, 2014)

*Home Remedy for Parvo*

I have saved two dogs from Parvo using a method from a vet in my small town. I had a puppy that my Ag teacher had given me and he got Parvo. Our vet told us to try this method before spending hundreds or thousands of dollars and it worked. 

Go to Tractor Supply (or a local farm/ranch store) and buy Vets Plus Revitilyte Gelling SKU: 220062299 It 's an oral electrolyte supplement with thickening agent. It coats the stomach in a gel that allows the dog to keep food/water down thus stay hydrated. Use a syringe to give Pedialyte (the clear one) to your dog every hour or so. After 24 hours you'll notice a huge change in your dog, and you can start feeding them boiled chicken. 

It's usually the dehydration from the Parvo virus that kills your dog. 

The gel is about $4 at my Tractor Supply. 

All you can do is try right?


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Serenity is home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wub::hug::laugh::crazy:
Running around the house playing with the other dog, eating well and her poo looks nearly normal (still a bit moist but it has shape to it, no diarrhea!)

Words can't describe how happy we are.

Here is another link to a picture of her I took about an hour ago.

http://pic.twitter.com/WkVNh1izth


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Welcome home, sweet Serenity! I am just ecstatic for you. So very glad that your baby has recovered. What a roller coaster ride you have been on. You must continue to update and post pictures. We want to watch this little girl grow.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

That's Great. Yes, please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

so happy to hear this!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

good for you. i will never doubt gators wish jar now.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm so glad your puppy is recovering. None of my GSDs have ever had parvo. Thank god.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so very very happy for you and the puppy!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just want to say that I am so happy for all of you. Thank you for giving her a chance and seeing her through, it is an exhausting process, you will be repaid by your pup tenfold.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Awesome news, nice photo, she looks happy.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

huntergreen said:


> good for you. i will never doubt gators wish jar now.


funny you say that. I secretly (didn't post about) wished on it for the other puppy parvo thread that was running concurrently with this one. The next day - good news! No word of a lie


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

All in all, Serenity cost us £6,500

Worlds most expensive pup, but worth every penny!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Glad to hear that she's home and doing better! 

I'm not sure if they said it to you or not, but dogs who have had parvo will shed the virus for the next month in their feces, so you are going to want to keep her going potty in one area if you can. The virus is pretty hardy and can last for years in the soil. It is also easy to pick up the virus on your shoes or your dogs paws and trail it about your neighborhood. :/ It's why the stupid thing stays around so badly, it's got great survival skills for a virus.

Sorry if you were already told that, but I figure better safe than sorry yes?  So glad to hear she's on the mend!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

So happy your puppy is home. 

And just keep telling yourself "we didn't REALLY need to remodel the kitchen."


Jelpy


----------



## abigailcichosz (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello!!

Here you can read the FULL story of Serenity, which the hospital posted on their website 


Parvo Serenity


----------

